# Irazoo thread...



## mpillow

I have to say I'm having fun with Irazoo....its a great compliment to swagbucks...

I wanted to post a few pointers for those of you who might be doing it or for those who might consider joining...3000 points =$5 at Amazon but they have other deals too...

Daily:

5 points for clicking on the "earn points" button
10 search wins a day...these wins are 10-100points...usually about 12-15 and you win every 1-2hrs...you have to type in a captcha to claim points
10 game points

videos are from 4 to 12 points each typically found under the Matomy, Supersonic and Radium one walls....*on the radium videos...often if you clear cookies (control panel, internet settings, delete history/cookies) you can watch them up to 10 times*...

on the facebook page for Irazoo the offers that are paying are posted...so you know what to do if you want to make the most of your time.
when doing the offers I use the "rule of 6" to decide whether I do the offer at swagbucks or irazoo....because $5 at swagbucks is roughly 500 points and at irazoo its 3000 points....

I'm averaging $5 at Irazoo every 8-9 days by just searching, videos, a couple offers a week and a couple of referrals...you can sign up household members on Irazoo...but one acct per computer! And yes this can be done on dial-up...but probably not the videos. The *only real drawback* to Irazoo is it takes a little longer for cards to clear...my first was 22 days...at swagbucks its 10-14days.

Here's my link: http://www.irazoo.com/ReferedNewUser.aspx?RefBy=missp11

chime in with the codes for Irazoo....and other tidbits, paying offers, or questions....here


ETA: code on fb 
(nice win j. 69!)


----------



## jamala

Yay, I was happy with the 69 point win! It is taking longer for me just because I was soooo busy this week with testing that I didn't get to do much. I am learning and will pick up this week


----------



## mpillow

new vids on matomy just now


----------



## mpillow

under matomy millionaire dates sugardaddy etc (i know its tacky!) but it pays 756 when you get to the submit cc info stop dont enter


----------



## mpillow

I joined 2/11/12 and have made $20 so far!

Order ID	Order Date	Status	Gift Vocher Code	Pin	Is Used 
5261	16-Feb-2012	Issued (Not Reqd.) 
5981	27-Feb-2012	Processing 
6474	04-Mar-2012	Processing 
6875	10-Mar-2012	Processing


----------



## mpillow

had 2 big search wins today a 70 and a 64!


----------



## mpillow

15 days on card i got today

treasure code on fb


----------



## jamala

Thanks, I got the code!


----------



## mpillow

golf offer under radium1 for 192


----------



## Murramarang

I don't know how much time you spend to earn this small amounts of cash...but I would happily pay you the same amount to come and work the same hours on my farm


----------



## mpillow

LOL I have a farm of my own to tend! and casco would cost me a small fortune in gas!

Its not the amount of $$ its what you do with it!

Between coupons/sales/and gift cards....I can get a cart full of food, supplies for nothing out of pocket.....and since my husband was laid off monday....any bit of extra is BIG!

I have a kiddo that no one could babysit (high needs for constant supervision) so other than farming her to the psych ward this is the best I can do....at home with her constantly.....instead of the taxpayers paying for her hospital bed at $50k a month. 

I'm making the best of it! Happy Spring!


----------



## mpillow

and small amounts of cash totaled $160 last month.....from 3 sites


----------



## DarleneJ

mpillow said:


> and small amounts of cash totaled $160 last month.....from 3 sites



Do you all claim your income(s) under hobbies? I don't think this stuff would qualify as a contract expense where it is allowable to deduct expenses such as internet, office, etc. At a 25% tax rate, you''ld be working solely for the IRS for 3 months each year.

I'd love to do this stuff, but how does anyone make it work? How many hours do you put in for $160 per month?


----------



## mpillow

*up to $600 per year per site* is under the tax code.... 

most of this has a referral aspect to it....so your time varies by the number of active referrals under you....also how adept you are to "finding" what pays....(there are websites and facebook pages with this daily info.)

my kids will sit and do facebook and do swagtv for me....while I'm doing chores or cooking or whatever....they like a new coat or jeans now and then and understand that this pays for that!

some people get it and it works for them and some people dont...others are desperate to pay the light bill! (paypal on most every site!)....others fund a Christmas club... 

some days I barely touch it....others all day....mood-- weather---to do list---all affect it....its a no investment deal...so its all profit for me...


----------



## mpillow

new code


----------



## mpillow

50 point code


----------



## mpillow

new code


----------



## mpillow

new treasure code


----------



## mpillow

new code


----------



## mpillow

this morning on irazoo (and most mornings) 5 pts for earn button....a search win....12 points for the depression thingies(3) under R1....they pay 12vs1 on swag, the blood pressure one for 12, go rving for 60, then and the laptop 2x for 14total pts..then under supersonic a vid. for 8=====135 points plus search wins....I'm averaging around 300 a day for just this stuff and sometimes offers like the lab42 survey for 300 and codes...so $5 every 10 days minimum ($20 s0 far this month and halfway to next one)

usually afternoon and eve you can do the depression one again


----------



## mpillow

R1 viper trial download 204 credits instantly...no need to open


----------



## mpillow

_PL>Your Opinions Could Earn You Fantastic Rewards > 735 points > fill out info > confirm email (leave window open ck ur email) > credited instantly.._

this got me my 5th AGC from irazoo this month!


----------



## mpillow

new code


----------



## jamala

thanks


----------



## mpillow

I had 5 videos under supersonic


----------



## mpillow

lots of videos tonight


----------



## jamala

91 pt search win this morning!!! YAY


----------



## mpillow

my internet is wonky but I'm happy for both of us!


----------



## mpillow

new code


----------



## mpillow

code for 25 points


----------



## jamala

thanks


----------



## Pelenaka

11 sb search win for Irazzo, lol. Mpillow, thanks I got that code.
Not having an easy time of earning search wins on Irazzo but it is what it is another method to earn Amazon gift cards while I'm online. 


~~ pelenaka ~~
thirtyfivebyninety


----------



## mpillow

*nothing compares to sb*... but this one is easy and straight forward...I'll continue to post the offers that work on matomy and supersonic....and do the vids on gambit too!

I try to search 1-2 hr intervals, 6-8 usually sometimes 10 a day wins


----------



## mpillow

search wins today---just me not including referrals 67,13,11,15,13,53,68.....a good day!


----------



## jamala

Great job! I don't get many big wins but I am enjoying it. My goal is to start getting up a little early so I can start trying some surveys on irazoo and superpoints. As it is now I get up just early enough to get my walk in and get breakfast ready before the kids get up. Homeschooling the 3 of mine takes so much of my time. Hopefully once summer is here I will have more time.


----------



## Pam6

I just got a 53. Second win today.


----------



## mpillow

I did a survey this morning for 300....it does not credit immediatley...but it was easy advertising survey


----------



## mpillow

videos on gambit matomy and supersonic.....also at superpoints and sb homepage vol11


----------



## mpillow

still no credit on the survey...in verify mode....I'm needing 3 points for $5agc


----------



## mpillow

wow jamala!!! you are having some great scores on irazoo and superpoints....guess we are both having good days!


----------



## jamala

I was happy with those today too!


----------



## mpillow

new code and vids. under gambit


----------



## mpillow

Thanks keno12!....I just saw you on my list! Perfect timing----my mom just went over 3000 pts!


----------



## keno12

welcome! I'm getting the hang of it, slowly. am loving the games and frequent searches! it's a nice 'break' from SB.


----------



## mpillow

new treasure code!


----------



## mpillow

two offers that credited for me today 360 superrewards mobile phone survey and Lord of Ultima---supersonic 286


----------



## jamala

I ordered my first $5 AGC and now I don't know what to do. Where do I find it? Do you just copy/paste like on swagbucks?


----------



## mpillow

on your order history does it say processing or issued (under blue prizes button)

I get an email from them that contains a link to the AGC or its in the email ??? I do so many diff ones that I get them mixed up! anyway the email says "admin" on it


----------



## mpillow

its a link in your email from "admin"


----------



## jamala

thanks I will check my email


----------



## keno12

What are the easiest games? I've been playing a word search (motorbike something or other) and am looking for something...faster, easier. Less time consuming. Something to break it up. I don't know. 

What games do you all play?


----------



## mpillow

Find the cat


----------



## mpillow

two active codes right now one is 100 points!


----------



## jamala

Ugg I will miss them, I am having to work today so I can't access the sites to find the codes.


----------



## mpillow

jamala said:


> Ugg I will miss them, I am having to work today so I can't access the sites to find the codes.


I will pm you if that will help


----------



## keno12

Is emailing them allowed? The only way I catch the codes is if I'm on the irazoo site and happen to see it come across the twitter feed on the search page. Which means I miss A LOT. If I could get them on my phone, I could go to the irazoo page and enter them. 
If this is a huge no-no, then forget I asked. If it's ok, I'll be more than happy to email someone (mpillow?) my email address, as I check that CONSTANTLY throughout the day, for SB codes and the like. It's basically my easiest interaction with the outside world. ha.


----------



## keno12

*100 pt code!!*


----------



## mpillow

had my survey points finally show up today! an 84 and 92 point search wins!

Add a 98!


----------



## mpillow

thanks for your help jamala! you have reached the 3000 pt referral limit!


----------



## mpillow

keno can you search a couple times today? I'm close to 3000 and need some help!


----------



## keno12

Yep. Just actually came on here to check the list you posted on the first page. Have IRazoo open in another tab while SBTV is on in another and I'm clipping coupons.


----------



## mpillow

the captchas have been just 3 letters lately...much nicer!


----------



## keno12

I can't stand the ones that are all jumbled and you can't tell if it's a b or a p because of the way it's written. I'm not a bot, ha. I understand the need to have the captchas in place though. There was a another forum yesterday where some guy (I guess it's a guy?) was bragging about how he got 1000SB in his sleep, or something crazy like that. Gee...thanks for making it harder for the rest of us, and good luck when you get caught! /off soapbox.


----------



## Pam6

keno12 said:


> I can't stand the ones that are all jumbled and you can't tell if it's a b or a p because of the way it's written. I'm not a bot, ha. I understand the need to have the captchas in place though. There was a another forum yesterday where some guy (I guess it's a guy?) was bragging about how he got 1000SB in his sleep, or something crazy like that. Gee...thanks for making it harder for the rest of us, and good luck when you get caught! /off soapbox.


With how stingy SB has been about giving search wins I think getting 1,000 SB in his sleep unless it was from a TON of referrals would be near impossible. Even if he used a bot for tv that would only give him 150 SB, then mobile is 50, two-three search wins...30 maybe....games 10...so 250 SB a day. The rest would have to come from surveys or special offers...which I don't think he can use a bot for. SB also puts capchas on the swagtv every once in a while too so I think the guy was outright lying about getting that many from using a bot. If you are even suspected of having a bot they will deactivate your account. 
So the only way I can see him getting that many 'in his sleep' would be from referrals and I know some of the people have 600 or more referrals...so that COULD be possible. When the win count was 4 a day I was averaging 100-150 points a day from referrals...now with the win count at dubs usually I am averaging 50 (some days more, some days less) from referrals.


----------



## mpillow

the game thing that comes up under videos on gambit and matomy can both be done if you use separate emails 56 and 47 points respectively


----------



## mpillow

code out
(wayne gretsky's daughter)??


----------



## mpillow

code out


----------



## mpillow

code out


----------



## keno12

code out


----------



## mpillow

code out


----------



## keno12

Hope it's still active, going to turn on computer. Haven't been having much luck with searches lately either.


----------



## mpillow

code out to suck your blood


----------



## mpillow

Thank you to those who joined under me....search wins are about every 1-2hrs apart....SEARCH AWAY!


----------



## mpillow

new treasure code for 50


----------



## mpillow

a new code has been released for 20 points


----------

